# Looking For A Complete Farmer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Island paradise maybe? From Growing TN....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/01/farmer-wanted-worlds-most-remote-inhabited-island/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=5fe384f9cf-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-5fe384f9cf-296641129


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Heck, the locals have web access...they don't need to hire a resident expert! One of em just needs to set up a haytalk account and start learnin. 
73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Island paradise maybe? From Growing TN....
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/01/farmer-wanted-worlds-most-remote-inhabited-island/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=5fe384f9cf-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-5fe384f9cf-296641129


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tristan_da_Cunha

The author and wiki disagree on many things. A little more research would help.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds more like a commune than paradise. Hippie paradise?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw a complete farmer in the mirror today, he still had all his digits and teeth.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh man I'd be off like a shot... nearest neighbor is 1500 miles off... sign me up! LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> Oh man I'd be off like a shot... nearest neighbor is 1500 miles off... sign me up! LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R


That was my FIRST knee-jerk reaction...then I thought that the "neighbors" are 1500 miles away, but there are 265 other people on the island. One could reasonably think the it might be a "closed flock". I hear banjos with different scenery. :huh: :blink:


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah... I'd want to be the only one on the island...

Well, maybe a couple Hooter's girls for farmhands, but that'd be about it...

Oh well...

Later! OL J R


----------

